# Lets see your Palominos



## eagles ring farm (Dec 18, 2010)

Can we see all those Palomino beauties

Ours are or new stallion coming 3 yr old- 30.5" amhr /amha

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz - Boones Little Buckeroo x Philia Blazes Ginger

can't wait to see his foals in the future







and 1 mare a palomino snowcap appaloosa

RF Bars Warrior Princess


----------



## little lady (Dec 18, 2010)

No palominos...hope to have one someday.

Really like Buzz!!


----------



## topnotchminis (Dec 18, 2010)

I have one, but I don't have any good pics. Just wanted to say I love your new boy buzz.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 18, 2010)

I only have one palomino, and she's a very light one at that.. Would LOVE to have a real golden palomino girl someday.

Here's my Blondie.. She's exposed to my junior stallion for 2011 and I do think she's in foal.. Hoping she's got a little palomino in there as the stallion is a chestnut/sorrel


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 18, 2010)

Dont have one but yours is very pretty. I love Palominos


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2010)

Your boy is very nice!!! I love the palomino appy!!!!! We have Carrie A Snowflake











And her 2010 filly Maple Hollows Golden Magic


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 19, 2010)

Kamaole' is my palomino pinto gelding. Put him in the shade without a clipping and you can see his markings lol. He is standing downhill so he looks funny here.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks Little Lady, Kayla,Kelly and Melinda

Christina your girl is a beauty

Melinda what a beautiful lady

Rubyview very nice guy and a palomino pinto

Keep em coming eveyone

its winter we need some more eye candy


----------



## LindaL (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have any Palominos right now (sold ours about a yr ago), but...both my red (chestnut and red roan) girls are bred to Palomino stallions, so I am hoping at least one is cooking a Palomino baby!!


----------



## chandab (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's Caddy in a darker moment, usually she's pretty pale (right now, she's looks about as white as her cremello daughter, but with dark eyes).






And, here's Tana, she's a silver bay that wishes she was palomino:


----------



## markadoodle (Dec 19, 2010)

*Sunnybrooks Visions Of **Gold*

_("Jasper")_

_ _

_Jasper is my 2009 Palomino and White tobiano colt. _

_Here are some pictures from Birth to recently _

_ _

_ _

_ _

_This December_









_ _

_ _

_ _

_This October _






_ _

_ _

_ _

_Sweet summertime_






_ _

_ _

_No more than 9 hours old_






_ _

_ _

_ _


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is our new under performance gelding Sunny

From last summer (unclipped)






From his days as a stallion


----------



## ruffian (Dec 22, 2010)

I have 2 =

Our stallion ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - AKA Thumper:






and one of our broodmares, RHA Ranger's Pink Champagne - AKA Paige.






Can't wait to see what they produce this summer!

Neither one darkens up much in winter coats.


----------



## little lady (Dec 23, 2010)

ruffian said:


> I have 2 =
> 
> Our stallion ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - AKA Thumper:
> 
> ...






Beautiful horses!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are ours. The first one is Frog, our Sierra Dawn Uno's Pharaoh daughter. She is going to be kept to show as a 2 year old next year.






Then there is our Grosshill's Dandy Special Edition daughter. She is pretty neat too!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 23, 2010)

I have two palomino mares here.

Fist one is Triple Ks Copys BTU Golden Girl, a daughter of Thunders True Copy.











Second is Cohns Orion Buttercup.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2010)

Lucky Four Skippa Gold Sensation






Little America's Skip's Tiny Overo






Little America's Skip's Gold Angel






Little America's Midas Touch Boogie






Little America's Gold Rush Cameo


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2010)

Little America's Rowdy Cowboy






Little America's Galaxy Traveller






Little America's Cowboy's Goldsnip






WF Holly Go Lightly






Little America's Gold N Sugar






Fantasy Corral's Touch of Gold






You can see more on our website if you are interested and not worn out! LOL.


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 24, 2010)

NicE pally's you guys!!!

I Love a dark golden palomino!

I only have one pally.. Amber Idol I Hope she gets darker as she matures <3


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 25, 2010)

Miniequine said:


> NicE pally's you guys!!!
> 
> I Love a dark golden palomino!
> 
> I only have one pally.. Amber Idol I Hope she gets darker as she matures <3



LOVE Her blue eyes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanessa (Dec 25, 2010)

This is my Buckeroo granddaughter, her name is Golden Buckabelle, she will be 3 years old next year, and will be covered by a splash tovero stallion. I'm very excited to see her first foal..patience...

in Summmer,







Picture of today


----------



## frosthillfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

PALOMINOS??? Right up my alley! 











Photos above are of my 3 year old gelding, LM Idols Valentino Hawk. Top photo by SHANNON & second photo by SANDY.

 

And here's his baby brother, LM Idols Cuervo Straight (Lucky) ~ Photo by Rebecca Upham-Davis 

 

~Both geldings are by First Knights Billy Idol.






LOVE Palominos!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 27, 2010)

_This is "Moss Grove Peaches N Cream" one of my favorite mares (Now owned by Jody Elliott)_






_ _

_ _

_and her colt "Allure Ranch Spirits Golden Legend" (Now owned by Stephanie Cook)_


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ForeverFarma (Dec 28, 2010)

My very own Misty of Chincoteague- D Bar Ds My Sin, (Funnel Cloud x D Bar Ds Ciara) who was my birthday present last year-






And with her hours old colt by Sequioa Mime Marked Me Like This (Alamos Streakers Mime x Sequioa Rowdys Autumn Breeze)


----------



## sfmini (Dec 29, 2010)

I have two, LM Idols Legally Blonde Hawk and her brother, Dagwood. Need to find the pictures to post!

Both are by Billy Idol.


----------



## CCC (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a cremello , does that count?? hehe 

beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 29, 2010)

frosthillfarm said:


> PALOMINOS??? Right up my alley!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh!!! I HOPE Amber gets that color like Valentino!!!! I love your boys Karen <3 "))

Congrats om post photos !!


----------



## frosthillfarm (Dec 29, 2010)

Awww, thanks, Sandy!

 

I am sure Amber will be the perfect color. Valentino darkened up over the last few years. I was never a big fan of light colored horses, until I got one. Now I just can't get enough of them!

 

And yes - I FINALLY figured out how to post pictures. Only took me 4 years lol.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 30, 2010)

frosthillfarm said:


> Awww, thanks, Sandy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see my two favorite palomino boys!



I'm with you Karen, I never was a big fan of light colored horses, until Lucky and Valentino. Love my bays, easier to keep the clean appearance, but I could appreciate a nice palomino any day.

Rebecca


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just learned how to post pictures, here goes another try: This is my hombred filly: River Rose Vanilla Sky Sundown, and the picture was taken by Sandy. I sold her, and a little piece of my heart went with her.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 20, 2011)

I love palominos and have had several over the years. I can't say that I have a favorite color, but palomino sure would be high on the list. Here are some of mine:

Shoo Fly Acres Buttercup (aka Butter), 33.75" 19 year old mare (16yo in this picture). I think she's currently in foal, but don't know for sure. She's more of a golden color and carries silver I believe.






Bar Ls Pot O Gold (aka Goldie), 32", 20yo mare. Currently out on a long-term lease. She's a golden color and carries silver I think.






Star Ridge Acres Golden Miracle (aka Mira, aka Poopy). 27" 4yo mare. More of a "white" palomino. I need to get updated pics of her!






Sweetwaters Golden Junie, 33" 18yo mare. Pinto with one blue eye. A "white" palomino.






Previous horses:

Sera (golden)






Storm (now deceased). Very golden, partial blue eyes.


----------



## maplegum (Jan 20, 2011)

The many shades of Bailey.
















Love my golden boy


----------



## starlight stables (Jan 21, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Can we see all those Palomino beauties
> 
> Ours are or new stallion coming 3 yr old- 30.5" amhr /amha
> 
> ...


He is a real beauty, you may be proud on him

@ nice pics of palominos

At this moment <I don't have a palomino, but in the future a go have many palominos

This year I go cover my cremmelo stallion Shareef , he is a son of Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier






with my mare Cocktail , that gives me palomino

Buth I must wait to 2012 to see their first foal


----------



## little lady (Jan 22, 2011)

I am sooo enjoying seeing everyones stunning horses!


----------



## countrycharm (Jan 23, 2011)

Palomino Pinto filly i bred 2010 season sired By my stallion Buck Ons Cinnamax and out of my lovely mare Windflower of featherstream, have sold this wee girl she is here until weaning im sooooo going to miss her!!!















Love seeing everyone's pallys



GORGEOUS


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Jan 25, 2011)

You all have some beautiful palominos





I have four here; my 3yo filly Miracle, two 2010 foals and my APHA 4yo filly Sierra.

This is Miracle as a foal






One of the 2010 colts, Dipped In Gold (named for his pattern)




and





And here is a pasture shot this winter of Sierra










I just realized after counting my palominos up, all four are also pintos.


----------

